# rhinestone car decals



## bdub9702 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a CAMS machine and I am producing designs for tshirts, jackets, etc... I am getting alot of requests for rhinestone vehicle window decals. What materials do I need to produce these? Is it possible to do with my current setup?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

the stones get put on transfer tape. instead of pressing onto a shirt you press it onto decal material.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Im yet to study and try this our myself but i know the hotfix rhinestones will not stick directly to glass so you have to apply the stones onto decal material then place onto the car. Thats what i expect anyways, as for the designs, give me a shout if you think i may be able to help you.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Please no self promoting.Also do you have the license to sell the items you list on your web page?Things might be different here in America becuase we have to get permission to use stuff like that.And what is that funny L in front of your dollar amount?Whats the conversion in American dollars?Eric


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Dear bdub,

Bob McCormack here in NJ i also have the CAMMS. You can make the designs on the Camms but you have to have another cutter that can contour cut the design onto the XPEL transfer that goes on the car.
I am getting a cutter and software to do this.

Bob


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I am doing a car rhinestone decal and I was wondering is the glue on the back of the rhinestones supposed to melt down into the x-pel material? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Vicky. The Xpel should sort of bubble up around the rhinestone. That is how it holds onto the rhinestone. If it is not bubbling up around the stone it will most likely not stay on.


----------

